# [5e] "Into The Woods" Horror one-shot. [FULL][OOC]



## mips42 (Mar 20, 2020)

_At the end of your last mission you received a summons from the local hedge-wizard, Mertrand Owlkeep. Apparently his most recent apprentice went into a local woods to gather spell components and has not returned. That was over two weeks ago. Mertrand tells you that the local woods are rumored to be haunted but that has never been proven. He asks for a band of stalwart and brave companions to go into the woods and try to find his lost apprentice. Are you brave enough?_








*OOC:*


 this is a published adventure. If you've read it or played it, please separate player knowledge from character knowledge as best as possible







No specific character gen.
Sources may include any work published by WOTC as long as you include specifics for the feature(s) you're using (mostly because I only have the main 3).
Standard encumbrance rules apply except ignore coin weight.
Mostly generic fantasy setting.
You're fourth level (minimum). You'd have decent armor and weapons. ONE uncommon magic item OR up to 5 healing potions.
OOC [5e] "Into The Woods" Horror one-shot. [FULL][OOC]
RG [5e] Into the Woods {RG}
IC Into the Woods


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 20, 2020)

Sounds interesting, and with the staying in, I could use another game. 

Do you have any preferences for character generation (core-only or all wotc books? point buy or rolling? equipment?) that we should keep in mind?

Also, is this a generic fantasy setting, or a specific one?


----------



## mips42 (Mar 20, 2020)

See amended first post.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 20, 2020)

Alright, so here are a few ideas I have for characters, depending on other players. 

Firbolg (VGtM) battlemaster fighter or shadow monk who is actually scared of nature. 

Elf fighter (archer) or cleric with a twist I haven’t figured out yet. 

Halfling warlock of the Fiend or the Great Old One, who is too polite and friendly for comfort. 

Kenku (VGtM) wizard who is excellent at learning new spells but unable to use them creatively. 

Let me know if there’s anything that may not fit the horror theme, and I’ll skip that while I figure out which concept I want...


----------



## mips42 (Mar 20, 2020)

I love the Firbolg idea. I dont know how well it would work given the idea of headed into a potentially haunted forest. And yet. Its great.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks! Now we just need more players and I’ll find a way to make the firbolg concept work.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 21, 2020)

I'll join. Probably a cleric. I have one from a long lost PbP game who never got to shine.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a bard concept I would like to try.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 22, 2020)

I could stand a one shot.  I've been wanting to play a Greatsword Wielding front liner for a while.  I just gotta decide if I want to do Fighter or Paladin.  Probably a Fighter, but I'll think about it.  I've always grown bored with my fighters, but I've been meaning to try to get over that.  I suppose I could do an Eldritch Knight to give him some magical flair.  I'll think about it.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 22, 2020)

I rolled on Coyotecode under the name Tglassy.  This was the result.


The Woods character rolls: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 1, 1, 6] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 4, 3, 2] = 9
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 6, 6, 5] = 17
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 6, 6, 4] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 4, 1, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 6, 1, 3] = 10


I'll take it.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay, we've got four. that's enough to make a go of it. Please post characters as soon as you can. Use, PDF or plain text here, if there is a off-site sheet you like for your own use, go for it.
Here is a sample text sheet you can use if you like. _Bonus_ If you are feeling creative, include a brief description of one of your adventures. I'll get a Rogues Gallery up ASAP.


> *Name:
> Race/ Class:
> 
> Str
> ...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 23, 2020)

*Albrecht Wellbottom*, Mountain Dwarf Lore Bard 4






Battleaxe: 1d20+6, magical slashing damage 1d8+4 or 1d10+4 (versatile)
AC 16, 39hp, 30’ move, 60’ darkvision, init +2 (advantage, no surprise)



Spoiler: Sheet



Strength 18 (+4) [15+2race+1feat]
Dexterity 14 (+2, save +4))
Constitution 18 (+4) [16+2race] (advantage vs. poison, poison resistance]
Intelligence 11 (+0)
Wisdom 13 (+1)
Charisma 9 (-1, save +1)

Hit points: 39 (4d8)
AC: 16
Size: M
Speed: 30
Darkvision 60’
Initiative: +2 (advantage, no surprise with axe)
Prof. Bonus: +2

Skills: Sleight of Hand, Nature, Investigation, Stealth, Perception, Athletics, Animal Handling, Survival, Acrobatics
Weapon proficiencies: Dwarven weapons, simple weapons, hand crossbows, long/short sword, rapier.
Armor proficiencies: Light, Medium
Other Proficiencies: Land Vehicles, Water Vehicles, Mason’s tools, Pipes, Drum, Lyre
Languages: Common, Dwarvish

Bard abilities:
Spellcasting: 3 cantrips, 7 spells known. Slots: 4/3. (save 9, mod -1)
Ritual casting, musical instrument may be a focus.
Spells Known:

Cantrips: Mending, Minor Illusion, Prestidigitation
Level 1: Unseen Servant®, Cure Wounds (1d8-1), Comprehend Languages®, Speak With Animals®, Detect Magic®,
Level 2: Heat Metal, Calm Emotions
Bardic Inspiration (d6): 1/long rest, either:

Use Bonus action to give die to another within 60’ to add to attack, ability check, or save (to be used within 10 mins).
Cutting words: or Use Reaction to use die to subtract from another creature’s attack, ability check or damage roll.ack of Trades: add half prof. bonus (+1) to any nonproficient ability check (included below)Song of Rest (d6): during short rest friendly creature regain extra 1d6 hp
Expertise (2 skills, underlined below)

Racial abilities:
Dwarven resilience: Advantage on saves vs. poison, poison resistance.
Stonecunning: add double proficiency to History checks on origin of stonecutting.

Background abilities:
Folk Hero (subbing boats for toolkit): Rustic Hospitality

Feats:
Squat Nimbleness (XGTE: +1 Str, +5’ move, Acrobatic prof., advantage to escape grapple)

*Skills
+4 (dex) Acrobatics
+3 (wis) Animal Handling*
+1 (int) Arcana
*+8 (str) Athletics* (advantage on escape from grapples)
0 (cha) Deception
+1 (int) History (+4 on history of stone)
+2 (wis) Insight
0 (cha) Intimidation
*+2 (int) Investigation*
+2 (wis) Medicine
*+2 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception*
0 (cha) Performance
0 (cha) Persuasion
1 (int) Religion
*+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+6 (dex) Stealth
+3 (wis) Survival*





Spoiler: Possessions



Breastplate
Component pouch
Crowbar
Explorer’s Pack
Smith’s Tools
*Glint*. Battleaxe of Warning. 1d8 slashing (versatile 1d10) (4lbs)

Advantage on initiative
Me and allies within 30’ can’t be surprised (except when incapacitated)
Awakens me and allies if sleeping when combat begins.
Minor property: Beacon: bonus action to turn on/off bright light 10’, dim light another 10’






Spoiler: Backstory



Albrecht was drinking when he was told that Wellbottom is a name that was given to criminals, or to their bastard offspring, which might be a reasonable inference in any case, since his mother had never talked about his father. So Albrecht was drinking and was feeling bad that after decades of training he still could not carry a tune, even if he had by then learned a fair amount of practical magic. He was therefore in an ideal mental state when he heard the Fortnam River bridge had finally been completed, a waste of money that put the ferryman out of business, and so Albrecht decided he was going to steal it.

Stealing a bridge is not an easy thing to do, and certainly not when you do so brick by brick over the course of sixteen years. But Albrecht was a patient dwarf, and he was determined. The first stones were easy to take, but a sentry was posted in the second year and that slowed him down considerably. Still, he persisted, and wagons could no longer cross the bridge in year six. Repairs never lasted, and mortar never set. No one suspected Albrecht, though they might have done since his music never got any better. In year eleven what remained of the bridge, the magnificent central arch, was fenced off, and a permanent guardpost erected. And every day, another brick would still disappear. Five years later, the Fortnam River bridge was gone.

He was given Glint, his battleaxe, in the ninth year, by a paladin investigator brought in to solve the case. After various inquiries, the paladin chose to see the theft as noble if ultimately pointless resistance against an oppressive overlord. It was an extravagant gift, left for him by name at the same tavern where Albrecht had made his decision years before. Albrecht has kept it close by him ever since.

Though he had been arrested from time to time on nights he was sloppy, Albrecht was never caught red-handed (the dust from the brick notoriously left its mark on any who touched it), and in truth most inhabitants of the area had been similarly held at various times. Many people were suspected, but those that bet on the dwarf happened to be correct. They’d buy him drinks and sometimes cover his meal, as long as he didn’t sing. Albrecht lost a small sum betting on someone else, as it turned out.





Spoiler: Concept



This is my take at a low-Charisma Bard, which I have been wanting to try for a while.  
Link to rolls: Stats: CoyoteCode Dice Roller, Minor Ability for Axe CoyoteCode Dice Roller.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 23, 2020)

I love Albrecht!

And I was just considering my firbolg to be a former city (town?) watchman. Looks like a great friendship where my fellow refuses to believe Albrecht did any such thing. Interested?


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 23, 2020)

Into the Woods char gen: 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 6, 3, 3] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 2, 3, 3] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 4, 5, 3] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 2, 2, 2] = 6
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 5, 3, 3] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 5] = 18
 

Ooh, that's a great set of stats! I'm happy about it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 23, 2020)

_: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 4, 4, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 1, 1, 4] = 7
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 4, 5, 3] = 13
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 4, 6] = 15
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 1, 6, 2] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 3] = 18


That might be too good. Where do I put the 7? Hmm.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 23, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> I love Albrecht!
> 
> And I was just considering my firbolg to be a former city (town?) watchman. Looks like a great friendship where my fellow refuses to believe Albrecht did any such thing. Interested?




Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 23, 2020)

Are you full up? 

If not, I am thinking of a Shadow Sorcerer (creepy little girl who survived a pan-dimensional protrusion from the Shadowfell) with the Haunted one background?


----------



## mips42 (Mar 23, 2020)

Go for it and with 5 I'm gonna say the game is full!


----------



## tglassy (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm thinking of creating a character around the little used "Mage Slayer" feat, and making him something of an Inquisitor.  Not the Rogue, but an actual Inquisitor, who dedicates himself to battling those who would use magic to hurt others.  As such, he has actually learned some magic himself, so that he can be better able to fight them. 

I'm considering being an Eldritch Knight with that feat.  Not sure about the race, yet.  Part of me wants to make an Earth Genasi and take a lot of Earth Elemental spells like Move Earth and Earth Tremor.  Those spells make Difficult Terrain out of the ground, and Earth Genasi can walk right through it.  Lots of synergy there.


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 24, 2020)

*Angelique*, Human (Variant) Sorcerer (Shadow) 4








Spoiler: Rolls



http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=235970]Into the Woods: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 5, 2] = 12
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 5, 4, 6] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 5, 4, 1] = 10
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 6, 4, 3] = 14
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 5] = 18
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 3, 3, 5] = 11
[/url]





Spoiler: Sheet



Strength 10 (+0)
Dexterity 12 (+1)
Constitution 14 (+2) Save: +4
Intelligence 11 (+0)
Wisdom 18 (+4) [16 assigned, +1 Racial, +1 Observant Feat]
Charisma 20 (+5) [18 assigned, +1 Racial, +1 Actor Feat] Save: +7

*Combat Stuff*
Hit points: 26 (4d6)
AC: 11
Size: M
Speed: 30
Darkvision 120’
Initiative: +1
Prof. Bonus: +2
Passive Perception: 21
Ranged: +3
Melee: +3
Spells: +8

*Skills*: Arcana, Deception, Intimidation, Insight, Perception, Performance
Weapon proficiencies: Dagger, Dart, Light crossbow, Quarterstaff, Sling
Armor proficiencies: NOPE.
Other Proficiencies: NOPE
Languages: Common, Abyssal, Infernal
Saves: Con and Cha

*Sorcerer abilities:* To hit: +8, Spell DC=15
◆ Spellcasting (Sorcerer 1, PHB 101) [5 cantrips & 5 spells known]
   I can cast sorcerer cantrips/spells that I know, using Charisma as my spellcasting ability
   I can use an arcane focus as a spellcasting focus

*Cantrips*: Chill Touch, Mage Hand, Frostbite, Prestidigitation, Shocking Grasp
*1st Level*: Chaos Bolt, Sleep,
*2nd Level*: Darkness, Hold Person, Mirror Image, See Invisibility

◆ *Eyes of the Dark* (Shadow Magic 1, XGtE 51)
   I gain 120 ft darkvision

◆ *Strength of the Grave* (Shadow Magic 1, XGtE 51) [1× per long rest]
   When damage reduces me to 0 HP, that isn't radiant damage or a critical hit,
   I can make a Charisma save (DC 5 + damage taken) to drop to 1 HP instead

◆ *Font of Magic* (Sorcerer 2, PHB 101) [Sorcery points, 4× per long rest]
   As a bonus action, I can use sorcery points to create spell slots and vice versa
   I can convert spell slots to sorcery points at a rate of 1 point per spell slot level
   I can convert sorcery points to spell slots, which last until I finish a long rest, as follows:
   Level 1 for 2 sorcery points;   level 2 for 3 sorcery points;   level 3 for 5 sorcery points
   Level 4 for 6 sorcery points;   level 5 for 7 sorcery points

◆ *Metamagic* (Sorcerer 3, PHB 101) [2 known]
   Subtle Spell, Twin Spell

*Twinned Spell* (Metamagic Option, PHB 102) [1 sorcery point per spell level, minimum 1]
   If spell/cantrip has a target of one and not self, I can aim it at second target within range

* Subtle Spell* (Metamagic Option, PHB 102) [1 sorcery point]
   I can cast the spell without the need to use somatic or verbal components

   I can use only 1 Metamagic option on a spell unless otherwise written

◆ *Darkness* (Shadow Magic 3, XGtE 51) [2 sorcery points]
   I learn Darkness, which doesn't count against my number of spells known
   I can also cast it by spending 2 sorcery points and then I can see through it normally


*Background abilities:* *Heart of Darkness*
Those who look into my eyes can see that I have faced unimaginable horror and that I am no stranger to darkness. Though they might fear me, commoners will extend me every courtesy and do their utmost to help. Unless I have shown myself to be a danger to them, they will even take up arms to fight with me, should I find myself facing an enemy alone.





*Feats*:
Level 1: Human: *Actor*
Advantage on Charisma (Deception) and (Performance) if trying to pass as another. I can mimic a person's speech or other creature's sounds if I've heard it for at least 1 minute. Wisdom (Insight) vs. Charisma (Deception) to determine the sound is faked. [+1 Charisma]

Level 4: *Observant*
If I can see a creature's mouth while it is speaking a language I understand, I can interpret what it's saying by reading its lips. I have a +5 bonus to passive Wisdom (Perception) and passive Intelligence (Investigation) scores. [+1 Intelligence or Wisdom]

*Skills*
+1 (dex) Acrobatics
+4 (wis) Animal Handling
*+2 (int) Arcana*
+ 0 (str) Athletics
*+7 (cha) Deception*
+0 (int) History
*+6 (wis) Insight
+7 (cha) Intimidation*
+0 (int) Investigation
+4 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
*+6 (wis) Perception
+7 (cha) Performance*
+5 (cha) Persuasion
0 (int) Religion
+1 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+1 (dex) Stealth
+3 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Possessions



Backpack
Bedroll
Rations 3 days
Waterskin
Dagger
Dolly - Brooke
Sweets - 1 small bag
Travellers clothes
*Wand of the War Mage*

Wand, varies (requires attunement by a spellcaster)

While holding this wand, you gain a bonus to spell attack rolls determined by the wand’s rarity. In addition, you ignore half cover when making a spell attack.
_uncommon (+1)_





Spoiler: Backstory



Angelique was seven when war came to Junebug Hollow. A war fought by men and women and things that were in no way mortal. As the war ranged the death and destructions tore the already thin barrier between this world and the Shadowfell.

The ripping of the barrier allowed all sorts of nightmares loose into the Hollow and people on all sides were hunted like prey. The night seemed to last forever; screams and pleas for mercy provided a choral backdrop to the visceral death and devastation visited on the mortals.

When the golden rays of the sun banished the Shadowfell back: only one person was left alive. It was a young girl clutching her doll in the ruins of what was once her home. The bodies of her family were gone; all the bodies were gone; claimed by those creatures that would use them. Only smears of blood and some torn flesh remained of the people who had been here.

For days she sat unblinking, silent, with hunger and thirst clawing at her like a long distant memory of life. Day and night blurred and she finally stirred, looking out over the wreckage of her town. Confusion came first, why had she survived? Then came fear, what if they came back? She found food and ate, though the food seemed oddly tasteless to her and with her hunger sated she remembered.

She remembered the creatures coming and her Poppy fighting and hiding her in the cupboard. The remembered hearing her Poppy yelling and then a scream of something not human, she never heard Poppy’s voice again. The scream turned to a snuffling, something was sniffing at the cupboard door. She stifled a scream but her sobs god louder and the sniffing became scratching at the door, the scratching became tearing as something tried to force its way in.

Her screams came free and loud and her fear rose and suddenly the growling and scratching stopped. She heard a whine of pain and a heavy thud. She heard feet coming to the door and stifled a whimper. The door opened and she saw a doll, the same size as her with long blonde hair, and the doll held a finger to her mouth.  The doll seemed to be trying to talk, but it looked damaged. It spoke but all Angelique heard was …”safe…. Tt…mmm……Brooke.”

The doll came into the cupboard and closed the door, hugging the little girl close. It produced an old brush and started to brush the girl’s hair, humming to itself. When the night passed, so did Brooke, dragged back to the Shadowfell but leaving the girl alive with a new doll.

Sometime later the Sisters of Mercy came to the Hollow and there they found Angelique. At first the girl was happy to see other people, her and Brooke had been alone for a while, but something seemed wrong. While Sister Brenda seemed to smile and say all the right things, something was not right. The girl looked to her right and Brooke seemed to be frowning, the girl could feel something moving in her, something pushing to be released. But she pushed it back and went with the Sister.

Three years later, she found herself in the ruins of the Hollow again with Brooke by her side. She felt the push again and this time embraced it. She felt the shadow move in her and Brooke smiled and clapped her hands. Now, she could fight back!


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 24, 2020)

I think I'm done, apart from the uncommon magic item.

edit: took wand of the war mage +1


----------



## tglassy (Mar 24, 2020)

Could I have a Helm of Telepathy?


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 24, 2020)

Do you want to approve characters before we put them in the RG?


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm gaming tonight. I'll probably have my character ready tomorrow night.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 24, 2020)

tglassy said:


> Could I have a Helm of Telepathy?



It's a legal item, so I can't really deny it but I will say I need a story of how you acquired it. 



> Do you want to approve characters before we put them in the RG?



 Will be doing that as soon as possible.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 24, 2020)

*Albrecht Wellbottom* approved and I LOVE the story of stealing the bridge!
*Angelique *approved and sounds creepy as heck.


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 24, 2020)

mips42 said:


> *Angelique *approved and sounds creepy as heck.




Thanks, and thanks!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 24, 2020)

mips42 said:


> *Albrecht Wellbottom* approved and I LOVE the story of stealing the bridge!
> *Angelique *approved and sounds creepy as heck.



Thanks!


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 24, 2020)

Alright, so I'll add my bio and personality later, but here's what I have so far:
_Edit: Finished!_

*Bimpnott*
NG firbolg city watch shadow monk 4





Spoiler: Basic information



*Name: *Bimpnott Bimpnotting
*Sex: *male
*Race:* firbolg (VGtM)
*Class/Level:* monk 4
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Medium
*Languages: *Common, Dwarvish, Elvish, Giant, Gnomish
*Speed:* 40ft.
*Init:* +2
*Prof. Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 13
*Proficiencies:* Simple weapons, shortswords; Cook’s utensils

*DEFENSE
AC:* 16 (+2 dex, +3 wis, +1 cloak)
*HD: 4*d8+4
*Maximum HP:* 27
*Current HP:* 27
*Saves:* Str* +8, Dex* +5, Con +2, Int -1, Wis +4, Cha +2
*Notes:* _Cloak of Protection_ adds +1 to AC and all saves (included in numbers above). Can spend 1 ki point to take the Dodge action as a bonus action on your turn (Patient Defense). Can spend 1 ki point to take the Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action on your turn, and jump distance is doubled (Step of the Wind). As a reaction, decrease damage from ranged attack by 1d10+6 (Deflect Missiles).

*OFFENSE
Melee:* Unarmed strike +7 (1d4+5 bludgeoning)
*Melee:* Shortsword +7 (1d6+5 piercing; finesse, light)
*Ranged:* Dart +7 (1d4+5 piercing; finesse, thrown 20/60)
*Note:* When using the Attack action with an unarmed strike or a monk weapon on your turn, can make one unarmed strike as a bonus action (Martial Arts); can spend 1 ki point to make two unarmed strikes as a bonus action immediately after the Attack action on your turn (Flurry of Blows)

*STATISTICS
Str** 20 (+5), *Dex** 14 (+2) , *Con* 13 (+1), *Int* 6 (-2), *Wis* 16 (+3), *Cha* 12 (+1)


Spoiler: rolls



Into the Woods char gen:
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 6, 3, 3] = 14 > Dex
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 2, 3, 3] = 12 > Con (+1 ASI)
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 4, 5, 3] = 12 > Cha
4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 2, 2, 2] = 6 > Int
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 5, 3, 3] = 14 > Wis (+2 racial)
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 5] = 18 > Str (+1 racial, +1 ASI)








Spoiler: Features & proficiencies



*RACIAL FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Firbolg
*Ability scores:* Wisdom +2, Strength +1
*Speed: 30*ft.
*Firbolg Magic:* Can cast _Detect Magic_ and _Disguise Self_ using Wisdom (DC13); can appear to look up to 3 feet shorter using _Disguise Self_. Both 1/SR.
*Hidden Step:* As a bonus action, can turn invisible until start of your next turn or until you attack, make a damage roll, or force someone to make a saving throw, 1/SR.
*Powerful Build: *You count as one size larger when determining carrying capacity and the weight you can push, drag or lift.
*Speech of Beast and Leaf: *Can communicate in a limited manner with beasts and plants, but not to understand them in return. Advantage on all Charisma checks to influence beasts and plants.
*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Giant

*BACKGROUND FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
City watch (SCAG)
*Skill Proficiencies:* Athletics, Insight
*Languages: *Two of your choice: Dwarvish, Gnomish
*Watcher’s Eye:* Can find local outpost of the watch or similar organization, and can find the dens of criminal activity.

*CLASS FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES*
Monk (Way of the Shadow)
*Armor and Weapon Proficiencies:* No armor; simple weapons, shortswords
*Tool Proficiences:* Choose a musical instrument or artisan’s tool: Cook’s utensils
*Unarmored Defense: *AC equals 10 plus Wisdom modifier and Dexterity modifier
*Martial Arts: *Gain the following benefits while you are unarmed or wielding only monk weapons and you aren't wearing armor or wielding a shield: Can use Dexterity for attack and damage rolls of your unarmed strikes and monk weapons. Unarmed strike or monk weapon can do d4 damage (goes up with level). Can make one unarmed strike as a bonus action when using the Attack action with an unarmed strike or monk weapon on your turn.
*Ki:* Can spend ki points on special actions. 4 ki points (increases with level), DC13. See under "Ki and Magic", below.
*Flurry of Blows (1 ki point):* Make two unarmed strikes as a bonus action immediately after the Attack action on your turn.
*Patient Defense (1 ki point):* Take the Dodge action as a bonus action on your turn.
*Step of the Wind (1 ki point):* Take Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action on your turn, and double jump distance for your turn.
*Unarmored Movement:* Speed increases by 10ft. when not wearing armor or carrying a shield (increases with level).
*Monastic Tradition:* The Way of Shadow
*Shadow Arts:* Gain the _Minor Illusion_ cantrip. Can spend 2 ki points to cast _Darkness, Darkvision, Pass Without Trace_, or _Silence_.
*Deflect Missiles:* As a reaction, decrease damage from ranged attack by 1d10+6 (increases with level). If reducing damage to 0, catch the missile if reasonable.
*Ability Score Improvement:* Strength +1, Constitution +1
*Slow Fall:* Reduce falling damage by 20 (increases by level).

*SKILLS* (* Proficient)
*+4 (dex) Acrobatics**
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
-2 (int) Arcana
*+7 (str) Athletics**
+1 (cha) Deception
-2 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight**
+1 (cha) Intimidation
-2 (int) Investigation
+3 (wis) Medicine
-2 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception
+1 (cha) Performance
+1 (cha) Persuasion
-2 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+4 (dex) Stealth* *
+3 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Ki and Magic



*Ki save DC:* 13
*Ki points remaining: 4/4

KI ABILITIES 
Flurry of Blows (1 ki point):* Make two unarmed strikes as a bonus action immediately after the Attack action on your turn.
*Patient Defense (1 ki point):* Take the Dodge action as a bonus action on your turn.
*Step of the Wind (1 ki point):* Take Disengage or Dash action as a bonus action on your turn, and double jump distance for your turn.
*Darkness (2 ki points): *Cast _Darkness_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).
*Darkvision (2 ki points): *Cast _Darkvision_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).
*Pass Without Trace (2 ki points): *Cast _Pass Without Trace_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).
*Silence (2 ki points): *Cast _Silence_ spell without material components (Shadow Arts).

*MAGIC
Cantrip (monk class):* _Minor Illusion_, DC 13
*Spells 1/SR (Firbolg Magic):* _Detect Magic, Disguise Self_ (can appear to look up to 3 feet shorter), DC 13


Spoiler: Spell descriptions



*DARKNESS*
2nd-level evocation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 60 feet
Components: V, M (bat fur and a drop of pitch or piece of coal)
Duration: Concentration, up to 10 minutes
Magical darkness spreads from a point you choose within range to fill a 15-foot-radius sphere for the duration. The darkness spreads around corners. A creature with darkvision can't see through this darkness, and nonmagical light can't illuminate it. If the point you choose is on an object you are holding or one that isn't being worn or carried, the darkness emanates from the object and moves with it. Completely covering the source of the darkness with an opaque object, such as a bowl or a helm, blocks the darkness. If any of this spell's area overlaps with an area of light created by a spell of 2nd level or lower, the spell that created the light is dispelled.

*DARKVISION*
2nd-level transmutation
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (either a pinch of dried carrot or an agate)
Duration: 8 hours
You touch a willing creature to grant it the ability to see in the dark. For the duration, that creature has darkvision out to a range of 60 feet.

*DETECT MAGIC


DISGUISE SELF


MINOR ILLUSION*
Illusion cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: S, M (a bit of fleece)
Duration: 1 minute
You create a sound or an image of an object within range that lasts for the duration. The illusion also ends if you dismiss it as an action or cast this spell again.
If you create a sound, its volume can range from a whisper to a scream. It can be your voice, someone else's voice, a lion's roar, a beating of drums, or any other sound you choose. The sound continues unabated throughout the duration, or you can make discrete sounds at different times before the spell ends.
If you create an image of an object – such as a chair, muddy footprints, or a small chest – it must be no larger than a 5-foot cube. The image can't create sound, light, smell, or any other sensory effect. Physical interaction with the image reveals it to be an illusion, because things can pass through it.
If a creature uses its action to examine the sound or image, the creature can determine that it is an illusion with a successful Intelligence (Investigation) check against your spell save DC. If a creature discerns the illusion for what it is, the illusion becomes faint to the creature.

*PASS WITHOUT TRACE*
2nd-level abjuration
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S, M (ashes from a burned leaf of mistletoe and a sprig of spruce)
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 hour
A veil of shadows and silence radiates from you, masking you and your companions from detection. For the duration, each creature you choose within 30 feet of you (including you) has a +10 bonus to Dexterity (Stealth) checks and can't be tracked except by magical means. A creature that receives this bonus leaves behind no tracks or other traces of its passage.

*SILENCE*
2nd-level illusion (ritual)
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 120 feet
Components: V, S
Duration: Concentration, up to  10 minutes
For the duration, no sound can be created within or pass through a 20-foot-radius sphere centered on a point you choose within range. Any creature or object entirely inside the sphere is immune to thunder damage, and creatures are deafened while entirely inside it. Casting a spell that includes a verbal component is impossible there.








Spoiler: Appearance & bio



*APPEARANCE AND PERSONALITY*
As a firbolg, Bimpnott is and appears as a huge purple-grey fuzzy fellow. In fact, you’ll never meet such a strong guy, or such a gentle soul. That scary habit of moving about so silently, well, you get used to that. The town of Fortnam must be excited to have him on their watch!

Well, so are the criminals, because Bimpnott trusts anyone and anything...

*BIO*
Bimpnott grew up in a forest far away, among his fellow firbolgs until the tribe came under the dark influence of a hag. He was the first to come under her spell as young Bimpnott started to hallucinate about terrifying beasts, tangling leaves and grotesque kin. 

He fled in terror, and the hag who planned to enslave him and his entire tribe, scared him so that he panicked and spilled her cauldron. The brew engulfed them both, turning him into a toad for a week. 

The hag was destroyed as his tribe found her cottage and soon found the slug she had turned into, but by then Bumpnott was far away. 

Now free of the magical hallucinations, he discovered life as a tiny toad in a forest filled with predators was no less scary. And when a huge man caught him in a jar, his life was surely at an end!

The potion from the cauldron expired a day later, and the gnome merchant on the hunt for rare animals was scared witless as he found the jar broken and a massive giantkin suddenly flipping the cart sideways under his weight!

Bumpnott, taking on the name of the gnome’s late mother because it amused the merchant so, wanted to get far away from the woods that had scared him so, not even considering that what he had seen was the work of a foul hag. The merchant, who quickly earned his trust, eventually brought him to the little town of Fortnam. There they were looking for a new watchman, and the huge firbolg became popular quickly as his presence alone would end tavern brawls. Bumpnott was everyone’s new best friend. 

And the dwarf named Albrecht was the first - but no wonder, because the firbolg might be the only person alive to love the bard’s music. 

*Personality Traits: *I am always kind and friendly.
*Ideal: *(greater good) It is each person's responsibility to make the most happiness for the entire town.
*Bond: *Even though I was born elsewhere, Fortnam is my home and I will always return there.
*Flaw:* Although I try not to show it, I am terrified of the dangers of the natural world. I am also far too trusting.





Spoiler: Inventory



*COMBAT GEAR*
Shortsword
Dart x10
_Cloak of Protection_

*OTHER GEAR*
City watch uniform
Horn to call help
Set of manacles
Pouch
Dungeoneer’s Pack:
Backpack​Crowbar​Hammer​10 pitons​10 torches​Tinderbox​10 days of rations​Waterskin​50 feet of hempen rope​
*MONEY*
10 gp


----------



## tglassy (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m working on the character, but it’s on my computer at home, so I’ll post it when it’s done.

For now, though, I know that Andar is an Earth Genasi Eldritch Knight, and is a member of a self governing magical organization similar to the Knights Templar in the Middle Ages. The Knights Templar were a military force that had been granted autonomy and the freedom to operate in whatever country they wanted to, and they became, in essence, the first multinational corporation, functioning as a bank and a military organization.

In this case, it’s a conglomerate of magic users who monitor and regulate the use of magic among the lands they are in.

There are many parts to the organization, with some members focusing on magical knowledge, others focusing on magical defense or utilitarian magic or even providing supplies and support to governments, or providing mediating services.

Andar is, literally, an Eldritch Knight, part of the military arm of the organization. He studies combat and war, and integrates his magic within his combat.

He is young, and has only recently gained his Knighthood. As a Knight, he is allowed to police as he sees fit, being tasked with traveling the lands and providing help and services where he can, especially when it comes to dealing justice to magic users who abuse their power.

An Earth Genasi, Andar was, like most Eldritch Knights, identified as a potential recruit at a very young age. It was an easy pick, as Genasi are prized as members of the organization for their natural affinity to magic.

Andar was born to a poor family. As his elemental nature became apparent as he grew, his father accused his mother of witchcraft and consorting with demons (more accurately would be genies, but who’s counting?). Whether it’s true or not is moot. Instead of killing the boy, his mother convinced his father to sell him instead. A passing member of the Mage Organization took interest, and the boy was sold and taken from his family.

He was raised from then on in the care of the Mages. He showed promise, and eventually became the Squire to an older Knight who was known as an amazing investigator. He could fetter out information like few others. He taught Andar his investigative techniques, and instilled a strong loathing for those who would use Magic to hurt other people. He trained him on how to fight mages.

They were hunting a Serial Killer who targeted young women, using Necromancy to enslave them. They managed to find the Serial Killer’s lair, and were ambushed by dozens of corpses, led by a young Necromancer. Despite his prowess in battle, Andar’s mentor was killed. Andar picked up the old Knights Greatsword and attacked, managing to slip by the corpses to attack the Necromancer, severing his head from his shoulders. The corpses fell to the ground that instant.

Upon returning to his Organization to report, he was granted the title of Eldritch Knight, and given his mentor’s old armor and weapon. To his surprise, the Helmet was magical, granting the ability to read the thoughts of those around him. No doubt this is where his mentor got his investigative prowess.

Every now and then a thought nags at the back of Andar’s mind. The Necromancer they killed had been young, and there hadn’t been much blood when he had cut off his head. He wondered if he had indeed found the Serial killer, or if he’d just found a decoy or apprentice of some kind.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 24, 2020)

Name: Andar Magebane
Background: Knight of the Order
Race/ Class:  Earth Genasi Eldritch Knight 4

Str: 18 (17 + 1 Race)
Dex: 12
Con: 18 (16 + 2 Race)
Int: 16
Wis: 10
Cha: 9

Armor Class: 18 (Splint Armor + Defense Fighting Style)
Hit Points: 44
Speed: 30 Ft
Initiative: +1
Spell Save DC: 13
Spell Attack Mod: +5

Saving Throws
Str +6, Dex +1, Con +6, Int +3, Wis +0, Cha -1

Skills
Athletics, Intimidation, Investigation, Arcana

Tools
Dice

Languages
Common
Primordial
Draconic

Racial Features
Earth Walk. You can move across difficultterrain made of earth or stone without expending extra movement.

Merge with Stone. You can cast the pass without trace spell once with this trait, requiring no material components, and you regain the ability to cast it thisway when you finish a long rest. Constitution is yourspellcasting ability for this spell.


Background Features:
FEATURE: KNIGHTLY REGARD
You receive shelter and succor from members of your knightly order and those who are sympathetic to its
aims. If your order is a religious one, you can gain aid from temples and other religious communities of your deity. Knights of civic orders can get help from the community, whether a lone settlement or a great nation-that they serve, and knights of philosophical orders can find help from those they have aided in pursuit of their ideals, and those who share those ideals.
This help comes in the form of shelter and meals, and healing when appropriate, as well as occasionally risky assistance, such as a band of local citizens rallying to aid a sorely pressed knight in a fight, or those who sup-port the order helping to smuggle a knight out of town when he or she is being hunted unjustly.



Class Features
Fighting Style: Defense (+1 AC)
Second Wind (Heal 1d10+4 1/Short Rest)
Action Surge (Take a second Action 1/Short Rest)

Feat: 
Mage Slayer
You have practiced techniques useful in melee combat against spellcasters, gaining the following benefits:
• When a creature within 5 feet of you casts a spell, you can use your reaction to make a melee weapon attack against that creature.
• When you damage a creature that is concentrating on a spell, that creature has disadvantage on the saving throw it makes to maintain its concentration.
• You have advantage on saving throws against spells cast by creatures within 5 feet of you.


Eldritch Knight:

Cantrips: 2
Move Earth
Mage Hand

Spells:
Shield
Absorb Elements
Earth Tremor
Catapult

Weapon Bond
At 3rd level, you learn a ritual that creates a magical bond between yourself and one weapon. You perform the ritual over the course of 1 hour, which can be done
during a short rest. The weapon must be within your reach throughout the ritual, at the conclusion of which you touch the weapon and forge the bond.
Once you have bonded a weapon to yourself, you
can’t be disarmed of that weapon unless you are incapacitated. If it is on the same plane of existence,
you can summon that weapon as a bonus action on your turn, causing it to teleport instantly to your hand.
You can have up to two bonded weapons, but can summon only one at a time with your bonus action. If you attempt to bond with a third weapon, you must break the bond with one of the other two.

Equipment:
Scale Mail (If Approved) 45lbs
Greatsword 6lbs
2 Handaxes 4lbs
Explorer's Pack 59lbs
One set of traveler's clothes 4lbs
A signet Ring 
A pouch containing 10 gp 1lb

Encumbrance: 119/270 lbs

Description  
Hair:  Onyx Black
Eyes:  Sapphire Blue
Skin Tone: Silver
Height: 6' 2"
Weight:  220 
Age: 20

Alignment: Lawful Good
Personality
I can stare down a hell hound without flinching
I face problems head on.  A simple, direct solution is the best path to success.

Ideals:
Our lot is to lay down our lives in defense of others.

Bonds:
I fight for those who cannot fight for themselves.

Flaws:
My hatred of my enemies is blind and unreasoning.

Background Story:
Andar was born to a poor family. As his elemental nature became apparent as he grew, his father accused his mother of witchcraft and consorting with demons (more accurately would be genies, but who’s counting?). Whether it’s true or not is moot. Instead of killing the boy, his mother convinced his father to sell him instead. A passing member of the Mage Organization took interest, and the boy was sold and taken from his family. 

He was raised from then on in the care of the Mages. He showed promise, and eventually became the Squire to an older Knight who was known as an amazing investigator. He could fetter out information like few others. He taught Andar his investigative techniques, and instilled a strong loathing for those who would use Magic to hurt other people. He trained him on how to fight mages. 

They were hunting a Serial Killer who targeted young women, using Necromancy to enslave them. They managed to find the Serial Killer’s lair, and were ambushed by dozens of corpses, led by a young Necromancer. Despite his prowess in battle, Andar’s mentor was killed. Andar picked up the old Knights Greatsword and attacked, managing to slip by the corpses to attack the Necromancer, severing his head from his shoulders. The corpses fell to the ground that instant.

Upon returning to his Organization to report, he was granted the title of Eldritch Knight, and given his mentor’s old armor and weapon. To his surprise, the Helmet was magical, granting the ability to read the thoughts of those around him. No doubt this is where he got his investigative prowess. 

Every now and then a thought bags at the back of Andar’s mind. The Necromancer they killed had been young, and there hadn’t been much blood when he had cut off his head. He wondered if he had indeed found the Serial killer, or if he’d just found a decoy or apprentice of some kind.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## mips42 (Mar 24, 2020)

Bimpnott is approved and adorable.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 24, 2020)

Question on Andar. When you say scale mail are you thinking like dragon scale or lorica segmenta? I have no opposition to either, just curious.


----------



## tglassy (Mar 24, 2020)

Probably more the second than dragon scale.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 24, 2020)

Okay. While still not easy to make, significantly less labor intensive than the other. Either way, Andar was given quite the gift. Approved.
I believe we're just waiting on Jm at this point. I've got the intro started and customized a couple monsters. <Evil laugh>


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

*Name:* Terry Golberth
*Race:* Human Female; *Class-Level:* Twilight Cleric-4; *Background:* Runaway Noble
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good; *Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 17, *Passive Investigation:* 8; *Darkvision:* Unlimited
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+12; *Spent HD:* None

*Strength:* 14 (+2), *Athletics:* +4
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3), *Stealth:* +6, _Original:_ 15
*Constitution:* 16 (+3)
*Intelligence:* 7 (-2)
*Wisdom:* 20 (+5), *SAVES:* +7, *Insight:* +7, *Perception:* +7, _original:_ 18
*Charisma:* 14 (+2), *Deception:* +4, *Persuasion:* +4, _Original:_ 13

*Combat*
*Speed:* 30 ft; *Initiative:* +3​*AC:* 20 (15 Armor + 3 Dex + 2 Shield)​*HP:* 20/20; *TEMP:* 0​*Rapier* +6 melee, 1d8+3 piercing​*Shortsword* +5 melee, 1d6+2 slashing​*Dagger* +6 melee or ranged, 1d4+3 piercing, range 20/60​
*Spells Per Long Rest:* 1st-4/4; 2nd-3/3​*Eyes of Night others:* 5/5 per long rest​*Channel Divinity:* 1/1 per long rest​
*Proficiencies*
*Skills:* Deception, Insight, Perception, Persuasion, Stealth,​*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Primordial; *Tools:*​*Armor:* All armor and shields; *Weapons:* All simple and martial weapons​
*Race:* Human (variant)
*Ability Score Increase:* +1 Dex, +1 Cha​*Bonus Feat:* Medium Armor Master; *Bonus Skill:* Perception; *Bonus Language:* Elvish​
*Background:* Runaway Noble
Terry refused to be married off by her family and fled on the day of her wedding. (He was old and icky.) She was smuggled out by nuns of a sect of her deity. To pass as one of the nuns, she had to learn Primordial, though she has no idea why.
*Skills:* Deception, Steath; *Tools:* disguise kit; *Language:* Primordial​*Position of Privilege:* Thanks to your noble birth, people are inclined to think the best of you. You are welcome in high society, and people assume you have the right to be wherever you are. The common folk make every effort to accommodate you and avoid your displeasure, and other people of high birth treat you as a member of the same social sphere. You can secure an audience with a local noble if you need to. (Of course using this can get her discovered by agents of her family or the jilted groomsman's family.)​
*Feats* 
*Medium Armor Master:* You have practiced moving in medium armor to gain the following benefits:

Wearing medium armor doesn't impose disadvantage on your Dexterity (Stealth) checks.
When you wear medium armor, you can add 3, rather than 2, to your AC if you have a Dexterity of 16 or higher
*Class:* Cleric (Twilight Domain)
*Armor:* All armor and shields; *Weapons:* All simple and martial weapons​*Saving Throws:* Wisdom, Charisma; *Skills:* Persuasion, Insight​*Spells:* Attack: +7, DC: 15​*Spells per Rest:* _1st_ 4, _2nd_ 3​*Domain Spells:* faerie fire, sleep, darkness, invisibility​*Cantrips (4):* mending, sacred flame, spare the dying, toll of the dead​*Spells Prepared (9):* 
1st - bless, detect evil and good, guiding bolt, healing word
2nd - hold person, lesser restoration, locate object, prayer of healing, spiritual weapon​
*Eyes of Night:* Your eyes are blessed, allowing youto see through the deepest gloom. You have darkvision with no maximum range; you can see in dim light as if it were bright light and in darkness as if it were dim light.

As an action, you can magically give the benefit of this feature to any number of creatures you can see within 10 feet of you. The shared benefit lasts for 10 minutes. You can extend this benefit a number of times equal to your Wisdom modifier (a minimum of once), and you regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.​
*Vigilant Blessing:* The night has taught you to be vigilant. As an action, you give onecreature you touch(including possibly yourself) advantage on the next initiative roll the creaturemakes.This benefit ends immediately after the roll or if you use this featureagain.​
*Channel Divinitiy: Once per long rest.*
*Turn Undead:* As an action, you present your holy symbol and speak a prayer censuring the undead. Each undead that can see or hear you within 30 feet of you must make a Wisdom saving throw. If the creature fails its saving throw, it is turned for 1 minute or until it takes any damage. A turned creature must spend its turns trying to move as far away from you as it can, and it can't willingly move to a space within 30 feet of you. It also can't take reactions. For its action, it can use only the Dash action or try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving. If there's nowhere to move, the creature can use the Dodge action.​*Twilight Sanctuary:* As an action, you present your holy symbol, and a sphere of twilightemanates from you. The sphere is centered on you, has a 30-foot radius, and is filled with dim light.Thespheremoves with you, and itlastsfor 1 minuteor until you are incapacitated or die. Whenever a creature(including you) ends its turn in the sphere, you can grant thatcreatureone of these benefits:
Give it 1d8 temporary hit points.
End one effect causing it to be charmed or frightened.
*Equipment*
Half Plate Armor (40 lb)​Shield (6 lb)​Rapier (2 lb)​Shortsword (3 lb)​Daggers, 4 (4 lb)​Holy Symbol - Amulet (1 lb)​Holy Water, 2 flasks (2 lb)​Disguise Kit (3 lb)​Traveler's Clothes (4 lb)​Fine Clothes (6 lb)​Backpack (5 lb)​Bedroll (7 lb)​3 vials of perfume (--)​Mess Kit (1 lb)​
35 gp​
*Description*
Terry Golberth was born to aristocracy in the local major city. Her hand was offered in marriage to a noble from a distant land and she refused to be married off to the old man (He's forty-SEVEN). So she got her maid servants to enlist the aid of a local convent to smuggle her away from her family and her fate worse than death. In the convent she became a follower of their god and was touched by its presence, gaining powers over twilight.

It is one of the few smart things Terry ever did. She is considered an airhead by most of those around her. She tends to observe things others do not and then she just tells people about it rather than keeping their secrets. (Where's Princess Stephanie? She's banging her bodyguard in the rose garden. Didn't you see? They were tucked away in the corner by the stream.)

Terry is a tall woman, somewhat vane and a bit vapid. But she is loyal to her friends and a terror to her enemies.



Spoiler: Die Rolls and LINKS



_: 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 4, 4, 6] = 16 CON
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 1, 1, 4] = 7  INT
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 4, 5, 3] = 13 CHA +1 Race
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 4, 6] = 15 DEX +1 Race
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 1, 6, 2] = 14 STR
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 6, 3] = 18 WIS +2 4th ASI


Twilight Domain Unearthed Arcana PDF


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm going to flesh out the description a bit more (give her a noble born name in place of her "street" name). But Terry is functional. I'm considering changing her background to use the Retainers feature instead of the Privilege feature. I figure the maid servant and two of the nuns could make for an amusing set of retainers. The nuns because Terry is chosen by their god. The servant because she helped before.

Speaking of deities. Where should I find a Twilight deity? Is this a known world or should I just make up her deity?


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 25, 2020)

@jumucchiello reading through Terry's backstory. It seems like there is an opportunity to vaguely connect Angelique and Terry through the order of nuns.

In my background they are the Sisters of Mercy but I can change things around. A shadow sorcerer and twilight cleric seem like they should be able to get along?

What do you think?


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not sure how that would work as you abandoned the Sisters. Or something did.  Terry would probably consider you an odd one. And depending on what you plan with Brooke, Terry would be totally oblivious to it. (Brooke, yeah, quiet girl. Hangs with Angelique.)


----------



## Skarsgard (Mar 25, 2020)

The idea of the Sisters of Mercy was that the Sister Brenda who found Angelique was a nasty soul who took things out on the girl. After 3 years, Angelique escaped.

So her relationship with the Sisters would not be a good one, but connections need not always be positive.

I plan to be very creepy with the doll and talking to imaginary people.

If it doesn't work with your concept, that is cool. I am happy for her to be a "loner" with "Brooke" guiding her along.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Wow, you guys are not making horror any easier on me. I shall do my best to adapt... Terry is approved. please post to RG as soon as you can.
For simplicity sake, I am going to presume that this is not your characters first adventure together, that way we don't have to go through the "I just met you , why should I trust you" phase in-game. However you all met, you're traveling together now. This tread will now become the OOC.
In advance, thanks for playing. I am going to encourage you to be descriptive. Remember all 5 senses (or 6, if applicable). I will do my best to do the same.

 The game is afoot! have fun!


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

@mips42, I forgot the magic item. I think Terry has a Stone of Good Luck. Okay? And since this is just a one shot, I'll forgo the retainers idea. it would just mean slowing the start of the story as Terry has to secure them lodging before she goes into the woods.

@Skarsgard, Oh, I see. Yeah. You've known Terry for a while now and just have to deal with her gushing about the Sisters of Mercy and how cool they are. Then she sees your face and remembers you don't like them. So she... well let's save that for the IC.


----------



## mips42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Luck stone is fine.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 25, 2020)

Ok, I'll update and post to RG. 

Hope you're enjoying Terry so far. (I hope I can keep it going.)


----------



## tglassy (Mar 25, 2020)

I fully expect to have my Helm taken from me at some point...


----------



## mips42 (Mar 28, 2020)

Just a FYI, I am monitoring. If not before, next post monday.


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 28, 2020)

tglassy said:


> I fully expect to have my Helm taken from me at some point...




Nah, the helm will start telling you what you SHOULD be doing.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 2, 2020)

Well, youve managed to find the guy with the quest and discussed payment. Now what?


----------



## tglassy (Apr 2, 2020)

Kill him.  Take his stuff.  Then go find his apprentice and kill him and take his stuff.  Then dominate the small town and turn them into our minions...

Wait.  Wrong game.  

Let's go find the apprentice!


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 2, 2020)

Terry said let's go like 10-12 posts ago. Then we found out the guy "wasn't all there."


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 3, 2020)

Bimpnott is ready. Well, sort of.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 3, 2020)

Apologies, everyone -- I have just seen the IC thread. If I seem to be missing, please just ping me. I'm always nearby.


----------



## tglassy (Apr 4, 2020)

Since we'd all be talking at the table, Imma use this thread as us talking at the table.  

I'm going to go a little meta and assume the wizard guy is either a simulacrum or he has a Ring of Mind Shielding.  It's just as common as my helm, and is basically a block to anyone trying to divine information about him, unless he wants them to.  I had one once for one of my characters.  It's pretty awesome, and grants some protection from this kind of abuse. 

So basically, we can't trust the wizard is on the level.  He could just be a smart wizard who doesn't like his mind read.  Makes sense to me.  But he could also be sending us to our death.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 4, 2020)

The question is if the other villagers are real people or not. If you can scan their thoughts we know the wizard is an anomaly. If we can't scan anyone the village is the anomaly.

And yes, this thread is for table talk.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 4, 2020)

I assume Ring of Mind Shielding.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 4, 2020)

So, I guess I should have asked this earlier but, how much "leading" are you folk wanting. I am currently trying to do as little as I can get away with.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 4, 2020)

If things get slow, push us along.
If you get bored, make it so it isn't.

A happy DM is a good DM.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 4, 2020)

Exactly. 

Though I’ve found that PbP games can need a little nudge from the DM at times, moreso than RL games.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 6, 2020)

*jmucchiello *"*Eyes of Night:* Your eyes are blessed, allowing you to see through the deepest gloom.You have darkvision with no maximum range; you can see in dim light as if it were bright light and in darkness as if it were dim light."
 I see / interpret nothing about seeing through something that physically obscures your vision*, *only dim light, darkness and "gloom", whatever that means. If you've ever been in a fog on a bright day, it can actually be WORSE than in the dark because the whole mess glows...
 Your current situation would be more like trying to see through a curtain or something similar. You would need a different spell for that. Do not count Eyes of Night as being cast / used.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm just saying if there are shadows, she doesn't see them. Terry points out, it's just fog, in the IC. I was just making sure there wasn't anything hiding in shadows.

And Eyes of Night is a permanent effect. Always on. No magic spell is used. She can always see in darkness with no range limit.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 6, 2020)

okay, that makes a little more sense then. I thought you were trying to use it to see through the fog...


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 6, 2020)

Just helping you get familiar with character abilities.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 20, 2020)

Welp, its been nearly a week since one of our group has been here. should we look for replacement player to take over character, replacement with NEW character, continue with four, wait,  or other?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 20, 2020)

I think we just continue. The biggest cause of death of these things is when they get held up -- keep what ever momentum we can, and make do.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 20, 2020)

Absolutely. I'd say you NPC the missing player for a bit, until the player returns or it's obvious that they don't, and then decide what to do with their character.


----------



## Skarsgard (Apr 20, 2020)

I agree, keep it going and NPC any characters that are required. If it comes to it, Im sure anyone here would be more than capable of potentially taking over a character.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry, I thought I had posted an action to this thread. I was going to healing word, Bimpnott. I guess I'll do that this next round.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 28, 2020)

Don’t worry. Bimpnott’ll be fine. Or not, but I’ll be.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm not worried about Bimp. I just didn't realize a week went by without my post because I know I wrote it. Maybe I never posted it?


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 7, 2020)

@mips42 Would it be possible please to put links between the OOC/IC/RG threads in your first posts in each, please? Thanks!


----------



## mips42 (Jun 7, 2020)

@Kobold Stew not sure I understand the request.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 7, 2020)

I think we might be talking about different things. I just find it helpful for navigating between the different threads of a game if the firts post in each (yours) has a link to the others.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ah, I think I understand. yes. I can do that and will asap.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 7, 2020)

ALL: I was contacted by someone who expressed an interest in joining and wanted to ask those who are still here your opinions.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 8, 2020)

I suppose so. It will be very meta-gamey to get them into the party, though. We would have no reason to trust a fully equipped person just hanging out in this mystery house.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 8, 2020)

They could be lost in The Woods...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 8, 2020)

No obhections from me -- someone who will play and be present should be welcome.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm absolutely fine with new players.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Okay, then. Will be introducing new character asap. I'm getting them into the setting and should be posting soon. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 20, 2020)

What are we doin' folks? I can only lead so much...


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 20, 2020)

We asked the new character "what are you doing in the woods alone?" and have not gotten an answer.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2020)

You have?


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks, with extremely limited internet access. Feel free to NPC my character.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Nice. Okay, so where is the portcullis? Does it prevent access from the room at the top left on the map to anywhere further East? i.e. does it block under the stairs? If not, that's where Albrecht heads.




It was across the stairs, blocking our access to the upper (and lower?) levels of the house. There was a griffin statue with movable paw - but it didn't open it. We need to find something else.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 16, 2020)

*:*correct on the portcullis. it was blocking the stairs to the second floor and possibly basement. the griffin statue arm moved but made no changes you could see. As far as I know, you are all still in the ballroom discussing what to do. there is a door leading out to a patio-type area or you can go back through the house...


----------



## mips42 (Aug 17, 2020)

Okay, who's still here? I know Albrecht, Umbil and Bimpnott. Anyone else?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 18, 2020)

Terry doesn't say much. No one agreed with her idea of leaving the mansion. So she's just following you around since she can't leave by herself.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Terry doesn't say much. No one agreed with her idea of leaving the mansion. So she's just following you around since she can't leave by herself.



Sure you can!  You'll just get lost as Umbril was.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @jmucchiello, and everyone. This is still a new game, and we all don't know each other. I'm not enjoying this banter. I know I have contributed to it (this morning when I rolled a 1 in post 237), and so I'm raising it here. It sounds to me like you are criticizing actions of other players, including me (e.g. 85, 193, 211, 215, 230, and today's 238 and 240), and it is making me not want to post anything. I want to explore the house, and I am tired of being told how foolish it is to do so. I am hoping that by raising it here we can move on without this, or (if it is me who is out of step with the tone of this exchange) I can be told that by the ref or other players. Thanks.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> Hi @jmucchiello, and everyone. This is still a new game, and we all don't know each other. I'm not enjoying this banter. I know I have contributed to it (this morning when I rolled a 1 in post 237), and so I'm raising it here. It sounds to me like you are criticizing actions of other players, including me (e.g. 85, 193, 211, 215, 230, and today's 238 and 240), and it is making me not want to post anything. I want to explore the house, and I am tired of being told how foolish it is to do so. I am hoping that by raising it here we can move on without this, or (if it is me who is out of step with the tone of this exchange) I can be told that by the ref or other players. Thanks.



Thanks for bringing it up. I will pause the game briefly to give everyone a chance to talk about it and, yes, this is the place.
 I will tell you, ooc, that the house is the key to what's going on. Of course, I won't tell you how or why, but that's 'cause I want you guys to figure it out on your own.
 Please be respectful in your discussions and please no "just playing the character".


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm sorry. First, anything I say in character is my character talking to another character. It should never be taken personally. If I had a personal problem, I'd tell the DM and you in PMs. I'm a firm believer in the "talk it out" method of party maintenance. Until you posted this, I had no idea you were taking this personally. I wasn't.

Second, and more in-game, wanting to explore the house isn't our mission and I'm not happy to hear the DM tell us the house is key. Regardless, just because we know there's probably no time limit on finding the apprentice, our characters should not have that impression. And thus a thorough  search of the house is also metagamey.

Notice what I posted in this thread last week (#89 above). Terry is feeling ignored and thinks we're wasting time. So she's being surly and ready to say "I told you so" at the drop of a hammer into murky pool releasing 4 undead creatures we really had no reason to disturb, from her point of view. At no time has your character TOLD Terry his intention to search the house thoroughly. So how is she supposed to know that's your intention and who said what you want is what the majority want? Is my character just supposed to do what your character wants?


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2020)

I didn't perceive Terrys comments as offensive since they are in-game character speech. Criticizing how others play should be done in OOC, but I had a fellow player rage-quit after his character (LG paladin) and mine (CG bard) had different ideas on how to do things and I went in parallel on the same goal (front assault vs stealth approach) - he decided I wasn't team player although we've been split 2:3 from the start on different approaches and it worked well in first two encounters (obvious targets plus surprise attackers from the rear)

In general, criticizing others play is bad form in the forums...as you all well know. But giving the explanation in the post (as thoughts or just as OOC comment) may prevent these kind of misunderstandings. So bear in mind. You're both long-term members of ENWorld.

For this particular situation: Terry is NOT smart (int 7). She thinks this is not our missions (and she is probably right). BUT. This is the only thing we found in the forest and it is obviously troubled place. From the outside this is small house to go through and we can quickly and easily check it all out. Finding the boy by just randomly walking through the forest will not happen (or at least, the chances are microscopic) - this is common sense, Terry is WIS 20 

I'm not trying to tell how to play her - just noting the stats. 

And while we're at it, I just noticed we have 
int 7 wis 20
int 11 wis 13
int 6 wis 16
int 15 wis 8 

characters - well covered extremes  if terry watches for the worst of Umbrils recklessnes, he will explain things for her slowly and simply


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2020)

There is always a possibility for misunderstanding, and I'm glad it's addressed rather than ignored. What is intended to be friendly banter can be interpreted as criticism, and I'm glad nobody intended criticism of other players.

The whole "do we search the house or the woods" is, regrettably, a case where metagaming seems almost inevitable, which I think is typical for most of these horror scenarios. I'm willing to accept that we need to search the house without a completely satisfactory in-game reason, but I also see how that can be a strain on the willing-suspension-of-disbelief for some.

I'd like to know that everyone is having fun without feeling left out or insulted, both as a player and as a PC. 

What does it take for you (and I mean everyone) to continue this game and have fun?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 20, 2020)

I don't think high wisdom would point Terry toward "hey there's a house let's look there." That's the drunk looking for his keys under the lamppost because the lighting is better wisdom. And this only became an issue when Terry was against disturbing an obvious trap. 

I will admit, I haven't been playing her Int to the fullest(? emptiest?). Her retorts were a little too quick. I should have saved her "Told you so" for after the combat.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2020)

Maybe after this the characters have a talk about things?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 20, 2020)

I think that's a good idea. 

I want to be clear, as a player -- this is not about taking offense; it is about my enjoyment, and I understand different people want different things from a game. I do not enjoy a game where characters undercut one another, and that seems to be the mode we are falling into. I have not said things explicitly to Terry, but I have waited for alternative plans to be posted, and so far there have been none. 

You ask, "who said what you want is what the majority want? Is my character just supposed to do what your character wants?" This appears like a question asked in indignation (tone is so hard to read in this medium), but if it is asked sincerely, of course the answer is no one and no. I am not telling anyone  how to play their character, nor do I expect the group to continue exploring the house if there is an alternative presented. In the absence of alternative courses of action, though, I would like us all to be supportive of each other ansd of the suspension of disbelief required in a horror situation.

This is a personal opinion, and if it is not shared, I will of course understand. Thanks.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 20, 2020)

If this were a real situation, I could see the characters being stressed and "chippy" with each other and maybe that's all it is. But maybe not. I definitely want all the players to have fun if at all possible so, at this point, I'll ask what I can do or do better to help all y'all have more fun.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 23, 2020)

Are we settled? Talking about it IC after the fight seems reasonable.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> It is effectively disadvantage to the roll. Hex invocation doesn't give a save and has similar effect.




The big difference between disadvantage and -5 on the roll is -5 on the roll is not countered by advantage. Also, Hex, a 1st level spell, only gives disadvantage on ability checks for one of 6 abilities to ONLY one target. Not disadvantage on all attack rolls and saves to ALL creatures within 30 feet. And its version of disadvantage is not countered by advantage. That is a very powerful effect.

Slow is a 3rd level spell that halves moment. This Frozen effect cuts all movement to 5 ft per turn. That's a higher level effect.

I'm just curious why this stuff is so non-standard. I assume it's balanced by something else we haven't seen in the creatures. It's just unusual.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2020)

The *Curse *is basically the opposite of *Bless, *but it affects the creatures enemies instead of allies. I happened to roll high on the modifier [1d6].  Frozen is a spell-like effect unique to this creature and, yes, the creature and it's effects are NASTY.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2020)

I think it makes it more intresting - normally boss monsters fall quickly because of greater number of actions of the player group.

I'd rather have 3 hard encounters in pbp than 6 easy ones due time needed.

I don't dispute the effect is powerful, but why fight it? Hex was just an example and as you say it is first level. Why not have 3rd or 4th level like this? Or let DM have some freedom to make us afraid


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2020)

agreed with the 1 combat v 6. with pbp combat takes time and I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. Yes, minor boss fight. "Special attacks", "lair actions", Reactions all make the boss different and more challenging.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2020)

Curse, compared to Bane, the normal opposite of Bless, is a lot more powerful. As I said, different isn't bad. It's just unexpected.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2020)

"In a fight, everyone is constantly watching for enemies to drop their guard. You can rarely move heedlessly past your foes without putting yourself in danger; doing so provokes an opportunity attack.

You can make an opportunity attack when a hostile creature that you can see moves out of your reach. To make the opportunity attack, you use your reaction to make one melee attack against the provoking creature. The attack interrupts the provoking creature's movement, occurring right before the creature leaves your reach."
 I figured you would want the extra attack. I did not negate the turn on the one that was hit. If you would prefer not to take opportunity attacks in the future, please state so.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, but Terry is telling them not to attack them. That resolves as the channel divinity resolves on her turn. The undead don't actually provoke until their turns. Actually leaving the square provokes the AoO. The undead can't do that until they can make a move action.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 24, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Yes, but Terry is telling them not to attack them. That resolves as the channel divinity resolves on her turn. The undead don't actually provoke until their turns. Actually leaving the square provokes the AoO. The undead can't do that until they can make a move action.



Yep, you're right. My bad. Will undo . Good catch


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2020)

No problem.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2020)

For Umbril roll for OA unless specifically told not to. Moving away  from the echo also provokes (obviously, I still can make only one reaction)

In this case, he would NOT attack since ther are instructions to thst effect


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 25, 2020)

Unless it's likely that Bimpnott is being attacked with arrows or similar ranged attacks (in which case he'll save his Reaction for his Deflect Missiles ability), assume Bimpnott will want to make Opportunity Attacks.

I think the DM rolling for OAs keeps the momentum going, so I'm down with that.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 25, 2020)

Umbril, you jumped your turn. It's Albrechts turn. you can either delete and re-post when appropriate or I can "delay" your actions until after Albrecht has had his turn. your choice.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 25, 2020)

Use it when appropriate. I got a very urgent task today and cannot be sure when I can post next. The task must be done by friday when the big boss boss comes.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2020)

Out of curiosity, is the map helping or not so much? I don;t mind doing it but if it doesnt help I would not miss it...


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 26, 2020)

I need maps. I'm very visual.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks, BTW, for being on top of your turns.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2020)

mips42 said:


> Out of curiosity, is the map helping or not so much? I don;t mind doing it but if it doesnt help I would not miss it...



I like it very much - much easier to navigate and control tactical situation


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 27, 2020)

For tactical decisions I like maps. But I don't mind not using one if it's a simple setup.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 27, 2020)

okay, we'll stick with the maps. they're easy enough to deal with on my end.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 28, 2020)

mips42 said:


> I checked the language and Guiding Nolt says "the next attack roll" so only the sword got the guidance.




Absolutely. However, I thought that the flanking might give my other two attacks advantage. If not, that's fine, but just trying to clear that up.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 28, 2020)

I was fairly sure but I checked and here is the verbiage:
"When a creature and at least one of its allies are adjacent to an enemy and on opposite sides or corners of the enemy's space, they flank that enemy, and each of them has advantage on melee attack rolls against that enemy"
I interpret that as you must be directly opposite the other combatant in order for Flanking to be true. So, in our current situation, I would read that as Bimpnott would need to be 10' (2 squares) south of where he is. If you interpret differently, I would listen.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 28, 2020)

Sounds fair. I guess I'll have to move Bimpnott a bit next turn.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 29, 2020)

My computer went offline last night (this sent from the phone), and it has all the adventure info on it. Gonna try and get my ancient laptop up and running but I may be away for a day or two...


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2020)

Cloud backup first thing after that.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 29, 2020)

Most of it IS in the cloud. I just have to have cloud access...


----------



## mips42 (Aug 30, 2020)

And we're back. YAY!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2020)

@Kobold Stew your turn...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 25, 2020)

Apologies.  I seem to have not got update (?!). So sorry.
14 points damage; check. No longer with disadvantage on attacks (creature has completed a turn); check.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> Well, if it is, he will do his best to *die with dignity*.
> 
> His lips call out the* foullest curses he has learned* in his time living on this earth


----------



## mips42 (Oct 1, 2020)

So I rolled 4 times for the creature to break the Grapple and never got above a 12. I am sure you folur can average 10 points of damage per round and, at that rate, four rounds is all it's got. If you guys want to, we can hand-wave finishing this thing off and move on. Your choice.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 1, 2020)

(are there still two turned creatures? If theyt are dealt with as well, Albrecht is going to reach for the shiny hilt he saw.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 1, 2020)

no, the two turned skeletons were un-made by the creature in an effort to heal itself. Currently, only the creature remains.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2020)

We can average the damage, especially with radiant part...but if it can necro-heal from us, even with disadvantage on attack it may survive. I'm all for waving it off


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 1, 2020)

In person, I'd say no. In Pbp, anything that speeds stuff up is great. Let's fast forward to the end of this fight.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 1, 2020)

Agreed with the speeding up.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 11, 2020)

in case any of ya are interested, the new HeroForge (in COLOR is up. I find it quite addictive.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 18, 2020)

Sooo, where you wanna go? what you wanna do?


----------



## mips42 (Oct 19, 2020)

Confused about "the room behind the stairs". Which room do you mean?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 19, 2020)

There is one area on the main floor we have not explored, at the top right. (Or so I believe).


----------



## mips42 (Oct 19, 2020)

Do you mean by the main spiral staircase?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 19, 2020)

Behind it, yes -- according to this map you gave, there's an access from the room at the top left, which is, I believe, the only unexplored area on this floor to which we have access.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm confused with all this back-and-forth about opening and closing both doors. Who's where?




Umbril and Terry are on the other side of the wall. Bimpnott and Albrecht are on the 'original' side by the griffon statue


----------



## mips42 (Nov 9, 2020)

I know. It's not easy for me, either. This is one part of the module I wasn't looking forward to, especially online, for that very reason. Neurotic is correct, though.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2020)

Friends, 
Until this morning I have received no updates to the threads for this game since I posted on Oct 20. I don't know why, but it means I have been MIA while you are playing. I'm sorry. 

First -- if I seem not to be about, please send a ping my way. I do check the site daily. 

Second -- the immediate situation.  I've not read the spoilers in the IC thread, and I don't understand what's fully happening, but Albrecht has a way to operate the trigger on the griffon and get everyone through, if he is prompted.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 9, 2020)

oh dear. Sorry about that.
Basically, the party discovered that the Griffon statue did, in fact open a secret / Concealed door revelaing a short passage. Umbril went through and found that, while the door on the side of the house that you've been exploring was open, the one at the far side of the passage was closed and vice-versa. Umbril went through the passage and had a brief encounter, then found the lever to operate the secret / concealed door from the other side.
That is where we are now. AFAIK Albrecht and Bimpnott are on the explored side, Terry and Umbril are on the other side manning the other lever.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2020)

So we can all get through as things are now? 
Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, just needs someone smarter than Bimpnott and Umbril


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey, Bimpnott is very smartz! 

Thanks for explaining; I like that it doesn't require someone to stay behind. And yes, I admit, I added to the confusion myself by having Bimpnott use the lever several times in a row. Sorry about that.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 11, 2020)

@mips42 check the post #417 in IC thread


----------



## mips42 (Dec 11, 2020)

It's "attack was the Moan which everybody saved against.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, and the two posts later was Terry's action. #417 in the IC thread.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 5, 2021)

Working on improving usage on my end. please check positioning on attached pic


----------



## mips42 (Jan 5, 2021)

I will be going over characters to rebuild them in a new-to-me management tool. Hopefully this will make things easier on me and work better.
@jmucchiello I feel like terrys HP are low. At 4d8+12, they should be around 32-35 but you have listed as 20. Please check, Thx. Wis 20 (+5) and proficient (+2) in perception gives a +7 to passive but you have +8 listed. Is there a feat or feature I'm missing?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 5, 2021)

The character sheet could have issues. I'll check into it.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 8, 2021)

Stone of Good Luck (Attuned): +1 to all saving throws and ability checks

HP were wrong.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 10, 2021)

thx.
Sorry for delay, working on isolating issues on my end. hopefully done soon. Have not forgot or abandoned.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 10, 2021)

Almost there. If you could please confirm Current Hit Points, I think I'll be there.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 16, 2021)

@jmucchiello , @JustinCase @Kobold Stew


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 16, 2021)

Apologies.  Albrecht is 33/39 (I posted mistakenly that he's 39). Damage is all from the fight in the pool (IC 335 and 336).


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 16, 2021)

I’m here. Whose turn is it?

Edit: Bimpnott has 6 hp, plus 4 temp hp.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 17, 2021)

Terry is uninjured. 35/35


----------



## mips42 (Jan 17, 2021)

Excellent. thanks all. for the info as well as patience.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 18, 2021)

@Neurotic I'm sure you're right about odds, etc. but perhaps the discussion can be brought to this thread please. We have lost a lot of momentum, and I don't feel the discussion is helping get it back, and it is confusing me and I believe others. We've been told to roll a 1d4, and I'd like to just go with that and get back in the swing.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 18, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Not quite. The difference is 31.25 vs 33 percent. Probability with re-rolling ignoring 4s is 5 out of 16 instead of 5 out of 15. Minor, but non-zero difference.
> 
> For roll 1d2 vc 1d3 it is 13 out od 27 instead of 13 in 26.
> 
> Might be a bit closer in infinity of rolls, but first two steps are close enough.




You misunderstand. The only valid result is 1, 2, or 3. Thus, you reroll 4s indefinitely. Every 4 is rerolled. Forever. Yes, there's non-zero chance that you will roll only 4s for the rest of your life. But I'm willing to take that risk.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 5, 2021)

Sorry, I don’t have much time online because I’m looking after my toddler daughter while my wife is ill. If needed, can you play my character as an NPC for a few days?

I expect to be posting regularly again next week.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 15, 2021)

Apologies for my abrupt disappearance. Switching to a new job has taken up all of my time; hopefully I'll settle in quickly so I can get more active again.

DM, feel free to NPC my character for now.


----------



## mips42 (Apr 15, 2021)

oh, I know about new jobs. good luck.


----------



## mips42 (Jun 1, 2021)

Is the shadow Umbril attack Considered a magic or a magic weapon?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 1, 2021)

mips42 said:


> Is the shadow Umbril attack Considered a magic or a magic weapon?



Echo is magical image, but his attack is my attack - it just originates from different point. So it is non-magical slashing damage from the scimitar


----------



## mips42 (Jun 1, 2021)

That's what I thought but wanTed to confirn.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 3, 2021)

Bimpnott really has trouble staying on his feet...  

Not complaining though, I love RPing him!


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 3, 2021)

Terry's turn. How damaged is everyone, including the doll? 
Bimp is at 0/27.
Terry is at 26/35.
Albrecht?
Umbril?

Doll?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 3, 2021)

Albrecht 39/39

He has doen 8 damage, I believe, to the small creature.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 3, 2021)

Terry is trying to decide if she should use a 1st level spell on Bimp or wait until the combat ends and do a prayer of healing for the entire group. So she needs to know how damaged the party looks.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 3, 2021)

Albrecht can also heal, and he's at full.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 3, 2021)

We had short rest,  didn't we? Umbril is at 46/52 if yes, with help from terry healing word (8hp) and all his HD + song od rest 

So...I can live through another fight, but no more than that.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 3, 2021)

So it's just bimp who is really down. Okay, she'll give him a healing word


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for the heal and the inspiration, guys! 

Now hopefully Bimpnott can last more than a round in combat.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 2, 2021)

> *We're sorry, the DM you are looking for is currently away from their desk. Please try again later.*



Seriously, though. poop is flying right now. 1 family friend just passed, another in in Hospice for cancer, another possibly has cancer, my wifer just fell and sprained her foot... It's a lot. I'll try to post later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 2, 2021)

Be well. Life happens, and it takes precedence.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 2, 2021)

mips42 said:


> Seriously, though. poop is flying right now. 1 family friend just passed, another in in Hospice for cancer, another possibly has cancer, my wifer just fell and sprained her foot... It's a lot. I'll try to post later today or tomorrow.



Hold on! The game can wait.

And if you decide to put it on hold, let us know.
Good luck with all the healing


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 2, 2021)

No worries about the game. Good luck!


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2021)

Yeah, be well.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Due to holidays, I don’t know how often (if at all) I can post in the next two weeks. I do intend to, but I have no idea if I can. 

Feel free to NPC my characters if necessary for the story.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 26, 2021)

Can you post a large scale map showing where we've been and what's left on this level? It's been a while since the last map fragments. A big picture map would be useful.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 26, 2021)

*OOC:*


 this is for this floor...


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 26, 2021)

I thought we'd searched most of the first floor.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 26, 2021)

*OOC:*


 I thought you only wanted this floor (2nd). Here is 1st


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 27, 2021)

D'oh. I had forgotten we were upstairs.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2021)

We need rest


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2021)

Post in the morning, I'm to worn out, please wait for me. Thank you

And sorry if you see this multiple times


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2021)

Transfering the rest discussion OOC  @jmucchiello @JustinCase @Kobold Stew @mips42

Based on the map, we can either all pile up in the little room in the middle or risk returning to the room with the Cloaker. It fled so it is a risk, but one I think we can take. It too had short rest, but since it didn't attack since, we can bunker in its room.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 10, 2021)

Sounds good to Albrecht. If we're staying on this top floor, I think the room we're in is better than anywhere else -- there are ghosties in the next room (with the desk) and the access is all on one side of the room. 

He'll happily take the first shift, watching the doors.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 11, 2021)

Remember, you're currently upstairs and the room with the cloaker was downstairs. You can still go there if you want but I wanted to remind you..


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes, I know, we explored downstairs and 'cleared' it

Albrecht may be missing the wide door on the southern wall of the map


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 11, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Albrecht may be missing the wide door on the southern wall of the map



He is not missing anything -- there are 8 squares at the east of the room that are"safe", while watch can be in the (western) 10x10 area (looks more like 10x12).

If you disagree just propose an alternative please.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> If you disagree just propose an alternative please.



I have, three posts up, two rooms in the lower floor. I don't mind us resting where we are, I'm just afraid we'll get attacked again



> Based on the map, we can either all pile up in the little room in the middle or risk returning to the room with the Cloaker. It fled so it is a risk, but one I think we can take. It too had short rest, but since it didn't attack since, we can bunker in its room.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes, that was the post to which I responded. Let's work together!


----------



## mips42 (Oct 11, 2021)

What info do you need or how can I help?


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 11, 2021)

Terry has no opinion. (She is a bit dumb.) I think it doesn't matter. Holding up in the room with 3 doors all on the west side seems good enough. What is everyone's hp status?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 11, 2021)

Albrecht is at full, and can heal if it helps (Bimpnott?)


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 11, 2021)

Forgot to post my own hp: Terry is at 26/35 and has prayer of healing that she can still cast 3 times. Wait what? I guess she is pretty stupid. She also has one last 1st level spell for casting healing word. (I've been waiting for there to be more than one foe before blowing her higher level stuff.)

Do we need a short rest or long rest?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 11, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> Forgot to post my own hp: Terry is at 26/35 and has prayer of healing that she can still cast 3 times. Wait what? I guess she is pretty stupid. She also has one last 1st level spell for casting healing word. (I've been waiting for there to be more than one foe before blowing her higher level stuff.)
> 
> Do we need a short rest or long rest?



Umbril has no more HD, he is otherwise good with short rest. PoH takes some time to cast


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2021)

Bimpnott is at 8/27 HP, I believe. He's already spent his HD if I remember correctly.

And I say just rest in any place; as long as we keep watch it won't matter too greatly.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2021)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That was my assumption. No spell recovery.




But why? look at the stats above.
Bimpnott is low on HP without HD, Umbril is better, but still without HD and spells are I think mostly depleted.

@mips42 is there something that PREVENTS us taking long rest?


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 5, 2021)

I meant that was my assumption AFTER the discussion. Before I assumed we wanted a long rest but it just didn't happen.


----------



## mips42 (Nov 6, 2021)

Technically no. There is nothing preventing you from taking a long rest and recovering spells and hit points. As stated, cast spells or whatever.
In a setting / adventure like this it feels like there should be something to account for mental exhaustion but, if there is, I don;t know of it. I am seriously considering adding a level of mental exhaustion for all of y'all even with a long rest. Opinions on the idea and an effect of -1 for int and wis checks appreciated.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 6, 2021)

Honestly, impose whatever penalties you want -- It's really hard for me to gauge how taxing this is. I'd like to get this game going again, though. We've been in this one room for months, a month just to try to take a rest. Some players want a long rest. That'll happen or it'll be interrupted, but let's just try for it and then go on. Albrecht can take watch.


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2021)

Are we long resting or opening a door? Or did the long rest already happen?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2021)

mips42 said:


> Technically no. There is nothing preventing you from taking a long rest and recovering spells and hit points. As stated, cast spells or whatever.
> In a setting / adventure like this it feels like there should be something to account for mental exhaustion but, if there is, I don;t know of it. I am seriously considering adding a level of mental exhaustion for all of y'all even with a long rest. Opinions on the idea and an effect of -1 for int and wis checks appreciated.



How about: roll save for each stat or just one of cha/wis for all after long rest.

That would represent the mental effort. Start low and add 2 (or 5  ) after each


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2021)

You could also lessen the healing, say by rolling hd instead of getting full hp.

Or recover 1/4th or 1/2 of the total, 1/2 + con of missing hp (i.e. if you lost 50hp, you recover 25+con, if you lost 20, you recover 10+con).

Or whatever, as long as it isn't full


----------



## mips42 (Nov 7, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> How about: roll save for each stat or just one of cha/wis for all after long rest.
> 
> That would represent the mental effort. Start low and add 2 (or 5  ) after each



I kinda like this idea. thinking on it.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 7, 2021)

And nicely did the wise heads of those who taught me DnD said:  the rule -1 of the game is "don't give DM any ideas"


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 24, 2022)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 24, 2022)

Patiently waiting for a game to continue


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm here.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry for my absence! I see you've all been waiting for me, apologies. Life, and all that. I'm slowly catching up with all my games. I'll post in the IC momentarily.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 27, 2022)

Surviving. This winter has been tough. I have realized that I am effected far more by sunshine than I previously thought. That and long hours at the Job make for lots of days when all I feel like doing is sleeping. Doin my best to power through though.
 hope you all are healthy and as well as possible.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 1, 2022)

I know, I just returned to my PbP games... But I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks. Perhaps that means I'll keep posting, but likely I will be online rarely. Feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 21, 2022)

Has it been two weeks yet @JustinCase ? (They haven't logged in since Feb 3.)


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

I’m here now! Catching up with all my games.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome back


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 1, 2022)

Can Umbril tell that he needs magic weapons to hit her?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2022)

How hurt is Gertrude?


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 25, 2022)

I think she’s unharmed. Although her feelings might be hurt because we killed some of her minions.


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2022)

I'm on a sports/business trip until Sunday.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 13, 2022)

That damn doll!

Bravo, Mips!


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2022)

Horror story is hard to run even when players don't forget what happened in the last room.
While suspense wasn't there, the horror and the tension certainly were.

Good work, mips!


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks, it was a fun ride!


----------



## mips42 (Jul 13, 2022)

Once I got the idea for the ending, I knew I had to do it. Plus, the play on 'Theater of the mind' was fun. Glad you all enjoyed.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 13, 2022)

Thank you, @mips42 -- pbp is always a challenge, and achieving any end is appreciated and an accomplishment. Thank you for undertaking the game, and committing to it. Especially with the tone you were working for, which added layers to the challenge. That final post was satisfying and evocative.

Thanks also to my fellow players. I particularly enjoyed the growing friendship betweeen Bimpnott and Albrecht, so thanks, @JustinCase for that.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks KS, so did I!


----------



## mips42 (Jul 16, 2022)

Paraphrasing Inigo "I've been GMing so long that, now that's over, I dont what to do with my life." FYI: I would be a terrible Dread Pirate Roberts.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 16, 2022)

mips42 said:


> Paraphrasing Inigo "I've been GMing so long that, now that's over, I dont what to do with my life." FYI: I would be a terrible Dread Pirate Roberts.



Do another one!


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 17, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Do another one!



With these characters, but, say, one level higher.


----------



## mips42 (Jul 18, 2022)

You asked...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 18, 2022)

(This has just been posted).


----------

